# Installation Adobe Master Collection CS3 - Windows Vista Home



## Engelskind (8. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hab mir vor ein paar Tagen nen neuen Laptop mit Betriebssystem Windows Vista Home Premium zugelegt.
Ich wollte daraufhin auch meine Adobe Master Collection installieren, jedoch gab es bei der Installation einige Probleme. Er hat mir 8 Komponenten erfolgreich installiert (Premiere Pro, Encore, Acrobat Prof., Soundbooth,...) und 13 Komponenten sind fehlgeschlagen (Flash, Dreamweaver, Fireworks, AfterEffects, Illustrator, InDesign, Photoshop,...).

Ich hab dann wieder deinstalliert und es nochmal versucht, wieder kam das selbe Ergebnis. Am nächsten Tag wollt ichs dann nochmal versuchen und dann hat er mir nicht mal mehr mein Installationsfenster angezeigt.

Ich hab dann auch nachgesehen ob das Programm von meinen Firewalls blockiert wird, aber es ist zugelassen. Registry hab ich auch überprüfen lassen, ist alles einwandfrei. 

Komischerweise hats auf meinem alten Laptop mit BS Windows XP Professional einwandfrei funktioniert.
Aber auf meinem Stand-PC auch mit BS Windows XP Professional war es Anfangs auch ein Horror...jetzt hab ich die Komponenten die fehlgeschlagen sind einfach nochmal installiert und jetzt funktionierts auch am Stand-PC.

Hab schon nach ner Lösung gegoogelt, aber ned wirklich was gefunden.

Vl kann mir irgendjemand helfen, wo vl der Fehler liegen könnte, damit es dann funktioniert. Wär für jeden Rat und für jede Hilfe echt dankbar!

Lg Birgit


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. Juni 2008)

Ohne Angabe von Fehlermeldungen oder Logs dürfte Dir niemand helfen können. Ich hatte Anfangs mit dem CS3 (Design Suite) Probleme bei der Installation weil ich vorher die PS Demo ausprobiert hatte. Da scheinbar die Deinstallationsroutine nicht sauber genug war musste man sich ein Tool von Adobe herunterladen um alles vom Rechner zu putzen was die Installation stören konnte ( sprich: Photoshop CS3 Demo Datei- und Registry-Reste).


----------



## Engelskind (8. Juni 2008)

Er gibt mir ja ned mal ne Fehlermeldung aus..überhaupt nichts.

Wenn ich die DVD einlegen, dann kommt ganz normal das Autoplay mit dem Adobe Fenster (Master Collection installieren, Inhalte der DVD öffnen, Bitte lesen und Adobe Reader 8.0 herunterladen).
So und wenn ich auf den Container klick, wo nebenbei Master Collection installieren steht macht er mir das kleine Adobe Setup Fenster mit dem Preloader auf und dann ist es wieder weg..er macht mir ja nicht mal 1%...bleibt für 5 Sek. auf 0%, dann ist das Setup Fenster weg und dann tut sich nichts mehr. 

Muss ich mir diese Anwendung, die dir geholfen hat, einfach von der Adobe Site runterladen? Vl hab ich ja auch noch irgendwo "Restln" drauf.

Lg Birgit


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. Juni 2008)

Das keine Meldung kommt ist schon merkwürdig. Hast Du schon beim Support angefragt?
Die helfen in der Regel eigentlich sehr schnell und mit Knowhow.


Das Programm/Skript von Adobe heißt CS3Clean.


----------

